# Time Ulteam Masterpiece



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

I had the oppurtunity to build quite possibly the nicest UL Team I've put together yet. I'm looking at this from an aesthetics point of veiw rather than rideability (though I'm sure it will be a blast to ride.)

I will note that if I had my way, this bike would have the Time ASX Titan crankset (availability issue) and '07 Record brakes (again, availability.) I wouldn't ride that saddle even if you gave it to me, but it sure is purty... Enjoy the pics


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Nice bike. Peel off half the stickers and it would look beautiful.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

Some like 'em, some don't.


----------



## santabarbara (Nov 27, 2004)

I have a 10ft long boner that ripped a hole in my pants.


----------



## Scuzzo (Jul 21, 2006)

too much a billbord for my taste, unless your paid to advert the wheels and frame but thats MHO


----------



## BianchPaul (Mar 2, 2006)

*Another Masterpiece*

View attachment 64393


The Australian influenced Ulteam!


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

hmmm, i wonder what the bike will look like with red bar tape? with black tape, it looks pretty cool, kinda like batmobile-ish.


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice lookin' ride....as much as I like Time, I do wish a few less Time logos...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

jderreks said:


> Nice lookin' ride....as much as I like Time, I do wish a few less Time logos...


As this is a Pro - Tour bike, I can see their reasoning for the all of the branding...
they want you to know which bike Bettini is riding when he wins the WC this year  

I'm not a big fan of advertising for folks who are not paying me to do so. However, i can overlook a few logos for the ride of this bike.... Hell, it could say Time in pink with gold flake clear coat and it would still be the nicest riding bike out there.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

manhattanproj said:


> hmmm, i wonder what the bike will look like with red bar tape? with black tape, it looks pretty cool, kinda like batmobile-ish.


We took the red tape off... it looked too gawdy... kinda the same effect that red tires have.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's one we just finished


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*Nice prediction...*



[email protected] said:


> As this is a Pro - Tour bike, I can see their reasoning for the all of the branding...
> they want you to know which bike Bettini is riding when he wins the WC this year
> 
> [\QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

funknuggets said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > As this is a Pro - Tour bike, I can see their reasoning for the all of the branding...
> ...


----------



## santabarbara (Nov 27, 2004)

What is the cylindrical piece of Aluminum that comes w/ the Ulteam frames? I haven't a clue. It measures about 2" in diameter, and 2" in length. ??


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

santabarbara said:


> What is the cylindrical piece of Aluminum that comes w/ the Ulteam frames? I haven't a clue. It measures about 2" in diameter, and 2" in length. ??


That is a cutting guide for your seat tube.


----------



## santabarbara (Nov 27, 2004)

Ah, thanks. Daws, is the Campy hiddenset/integrated head set compatible w/ the Time HS? I hear that the stock stem can be fidgety.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I will note that if I had my way, this bike would have the Time ASX Titan crankset (availability issue)


Gorgeous bike. But I'm not sure I'd trust Time cranksets. Seems like there are a decent amount of stronglight crank issues, and guess who makes the time crankset, like this one:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=21075&highlight=


----------



## Petteri (Feb 9, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I had the oppurtunity to build quite possibly the nicest UL Team I've put together yet. I'm looking at this from an aesthetics point of veiw rather than rideability (though I'm sure it will be a blast to ride.)
> 
> I will note that if I had my way, this bike would have the Time ASX Titan crankset (availability issue) and '07 Record brakes (again, availability.) I wouldn't ride that saddle even if you gave it to me, but it sure is purty... Enjoy the pics


My PC just got the new wallpaper ! Great work (and nice wheels, have the same set in my C40). What size is this frame ?

Cheers,
Petteri


----------



## jsmst32 (Sep 29, 2004)

hi.
Quick Question...I have a Ulteam, but mine has a Time Quick Set headset. It looks like you and all of these bikes posted have a different headset. What is it and why not the Quick Set? Mine has been loosening lately. Is that why?

Thanks


----------



## santabarbara (Nov 27, 2004)

All of the pics posted have the Quick Set. There is no other headset that will work on the Ulteam besides the Quick Set. Tighten it, and you should be fine.


----------

